# BSOD - NETIO.SYS



## Yngeinstn (May 15, 2013)

Did bunch of reading and installed and reinstalled a bunch of drivers including networking. If you would be so kind as to assist me i would appreciate it.

Thanks

*·* OS Windows 7 ? *·* 64 BIT *·* What was original installed OS on system? Fresh Installation *·* Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? - OEM *·* Age of system (hardware) < 1 year *· *Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? < 6 months *· *CPU AMD FX-8120 *· *Video Card GTX 560TI x 2 (SLI) *· *MotherBoard ASUS Sabertooth 2.0 *· *Power Supply - brand & wattage 1000 watt


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to TSF!

Most of the dumps are 0xD1's, usually device driver problems, affecting the networking subsystem - as you've probably worked out  Let's work on those first.

Uninstall McAfee and use their removal tool to ensure it's all gone: How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR) then install MSE during troubleshooting: Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

Remove and uninstall the software and drivers for the Creative? USB webcam.

Uninstall the Asus Charger Driver.

Then enable Driver Verifier, read and follow the instructions carefully: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Once you have 2 or 3 new Driver Verified dumps, please zip and upload them, if you get no dumps in 38 hours or so, turn off DV and continue as normal - report back with any issues.


```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017116fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017876fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800178d6fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8013dce010, fffff880053396ac, ffffffffc000009a, 4}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+9336ac )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8013be04e0, fffff8800534df60, ffffffffc000009a, 4}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+931f60 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8014a57010, fffff880061f0f60, ffffffffc000009a, 4}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+931f60 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800172d6fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017a26fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017886fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017a96fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017636fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017a96fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800174b6fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800175b6fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800a200210, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+32f36 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017546fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880016106fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017a56fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff880017a26fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff8800173c6fd}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800a200210, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+32f06 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800a200210, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+32f06 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
BugCheck 116, {fffffa800f3bc4e0, fffff880161bba88, 0, 2}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+14ba88 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```
For information only, the drivers loaded in the valid dumps:

*P1370Aud.sys Mon Dec 5 15:30:17 2005 (43945D09)*

P1370Aud.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*P1370Aul.sys Tue Dec 6 15:59:47 2005 (4395B573)*

P1370Aul.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*P1370Vfx.sys Mon Mar 5 10:55:47 2007 (45EBF733)*

P1370Vfx.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*P1370Vid.sys Wed Mar 28 03:54:19 2007 (4609D8DB)*

P1370Vid.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*P1370Afx.sys Mon Apr 2 06:11:09 2007 (4610906D)*

P1370Afx.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

mcdbus.sys Tue Feb 24 10:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
MagicISO SCSI Host Controller driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mcdbus.sys*

IOMap64.sys Fri Feb 5 01:55:34 2010 (4B6B7A96)
ASUS Kernel Mode Driver ?Asus Smart Doctor/iTracker 2
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*IOMap64.sys*

amdxata.sys Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
AMD storage controller driver - usually from the Windows 7 DVD
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amdxata.sys*

AsUpIO.sys Tue Aug 3 03:47:59 2010 (4C57835F)
ASUS hardware monitoring software related
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsUpIO.sys*

AsIO.sys Tue Aug 24 02:53:02 2010 (4C7325FE)
Asus PCProbe Utility
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsIO.sys*

mfehidk.sys Fri Aug 26 21:44:44 2011 (4E5805BC)
McAfee Host Intrusion Detection Link Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfehidk.sys*

mfewfpk.sys Fri Aug 26 21:45:00 2011 (4E5805CC)
McAfee
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfewfpk.sys*

mfeapfk.sys Fri Aug 26 21:45:37 2011 (4E5805F1)
McAfee
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfeapfk.sys*

mfeavfk.sys Fri Aug 26 21:46:03 2011 (4E58060B)
McAfee Anti-Virus File System Filter Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*mfeavfk.sys*

ASUSFILTER.sys Tue Sep 20 16:46:33 2011 (4E78B559)
ASUS USB Hub filter driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASUSFILTER.sys*

asmtxhci.sys Thu Nov 3 03:00:22 2011 (4EB203C6)
Asmedia USB 3.0 driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmtxhci.sys*

asmthub3.sys Thu Nov 3 03:00:32 2011 (4EB203D0)
ASMedia USB 3.0 Hub driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmthub3.sys*

asahci64.sys Thu Jan 5 05:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
Asmedia 106x SATA Host Controller Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asahci64.sys*

RTKVHD64.sys Tue Feb 14 10:55:35 2012 (4F3A3DA7)
Realtek High Definition Audio Function Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*

amd_sata.sys Wed Feb 29 23:37:53 2012 (4F4EB6D1)
AMD SATA Controller AHCI 1.2 Device Driver 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amd_sata.sys*

amd_xata.sys Wed Feb 29 23:37:56 2012 (4F4EB6D4)
AMD Stor Filter Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*amd_xata.sys*

*AiCharger.sys Thu Mar 22 08:07:51 2012 (4F6ADDD7)*
Asus Charger Driver [br] Likely BSOD cause - haven't seen recently (15Jan2013)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AiCharger.sys*

PLTGC.sys Wed Mar 28 09:09:30 2012 (4F72C73A)
C-Media USB Audio Driver (WDM)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PLTGC.sys*

ndisrd.sys Thu May 31 04:03:33 2012 (4FC6DF85)
Mionet driver/[br]WinpkFilter high performance packet filtering framework
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ndisrd.sys*

Rt64win7.sys Tue Jun 12 15:00:29 2012 (4FD74B7D)
Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt64win7.sys*

ahcix64s.sys Mon Aug 27 07:07:33 2012 (503B0EA5)
AMD AHCI Compatible RAID Controller
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ahcix64s.sys*

usbfilter.sys Wed Aug 29 02:27:12 2012 (503D6FF0)
AMD USB Filter Driver (likely part of the chipset drivers)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbfilter.sys*

nvhda64v.sys Wed Dec 19 05:41:41 2012 (50D15395)
nVidia HDMI Audio Device (nForce chipset driver)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*

ssudbus.sys Wed Jan 23 04:48:32 2013 (50FF6BA0)
SAMSUNG USB Composite Device Driver. Likely a part of Samsung Kies.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ssudbus.sys*

ssudmdm.sys Wed Jan 23 04:49:04 2013 (50FF6BC0)
SAMSUNG CDMA Modem WDM. Likely a part of Samsung Kies.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ssudmdm.sys*

nvlddmkm.sys Fri Mar 15 01:37:00 2013 (51427B3C)
nVidia Video drivers
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*

cpuz136_x64.sys Wed Mar 20 11:05:43 2013 (51499807)
CPUID CPU-Z driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*cpuz136_x64.sys*


----------



## Yngeinstn (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info.. McAfee uninstalled and MSE installed.

As for the Creative and the Asus i do not see where there is an option to uninstall these 2.. Can you point me into the right Direction.

Thanks


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Take a look in the Start menu > Programs for the Creative software - there are 2x of them - there _should_ be an uninstaller for them. Similar for the ASUS, we frequently ask Members to remove _all_ ASUS utilities as many of them have been seen to have been implicated/causing BSOD's.


----------



## Yngeinstn (May 15, 2013)

Found them.. Thanks.. i will run the driver verifier next.


----------



## Yngeinstn (May 15, 2013)

Crash again.. Attached are the new files from the reports.

thanks for your help


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No new dumps found this time. Let's try to reduce the networking traffic some more.

Uninstall uTorrent or block it from loading at startup. I'd prefer it to be uninstalled, torrents are a frequent cause of infection and commonly used for illegally distributing copywrite materials etc.

Disable SpyBot's TeaTimer function, that's a CPU hog and can cause problems.

Disable Pando, Akamai and Steam from auto-starting, best done via the software itself/control Panel, otherwise use MSConfig to disable it during testing. Disable GamecomSound and the PlayNC launcher also.

Uninstall *all* Asus utilities this time, I recent errors logged from them.

Clean up some space on your C: drive, it really needs ~20% free space on a drive that small for decent performance (defrag it *after* you have gained stability).


Keep using DV for a day or so.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

The installation is counterfeit.
A Dell OEM_SLP Key on a retail motherboard.

You need to reformat and reinstall using legitimate media and Key


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

We're not allowed to help with illegal software here as per the TSF Rules:


> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
> 
> software pirating


When you have a legit version of Windows installed, please return and start a new Thread if you still have problems.

/locked.


----------

